
When Stephen Hawking Hosted a Time Travelers Party and No One Showed Up - Grovara123
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/stephen-hawking-time-travelers-party
======
k_sze
What if time travelers _did_ show up, but only in any of the multiverses
except _this_ one? What if all of the time travelers turn out to be multiverse
versions of Professor Hawking himself?

~~~
squarefoot
By telling publicly about the party he could have also forked the time
continuum in two. In one of them the future time travel inventor reads about
the failed party and abandons studying physics, while in the other one he
doesn't, and we should reach the second continuum's HN to know what happened.

